# DeWalt D26204K in a Router Table?



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all, I've had the DeWalt D26204K for a couple of years now and have always used it with shop made jigs. I'm now making a lot more and need the speed and accuracy of a router table. Looking at the Xact Router Table from Rutalnds do you think i'll be able to use this router with it? Does it matter that the bases is interchangable as long as it locks in place? Or should I just get a chapea second hand router? Is 1/4 inch and 900w ok?


Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can use any router with any router table although you cannot use plunge routers in router lifts. They are designed for motors only with no base. The issue is that you may have to drill your own mounting holes in the plate to fit your base. There are a few plates that are predrilled to fit some routers but not all. You'll have to check with Rutlands to see if the Xact plate for that table has predrilled holes and what routers fit to it. The table doesn't seem to bad a value but take a straightedge and check it for flatness. We've seen a number of people buying other makers tables similar in design who had problems with that. There is also a wealth of info on this site about making your own table.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

That router is too light duty. I'd get a router with 1/2" collet.


----------



## woodhedf (Jun 2, 2011)

Chuck

why do you say that router lifts will not work with a plunge router. My De Walt plunge router works OK with my Jessem Router Lift?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greendave (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. If I get a 1/2" router will I have to buy all my bits again in that size?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No. Most 1/2" capable routers come with either 2 different sized collets, or as in the case of ny Hitachi M12V, they come with a 1/2" collet and a 1/4" reducer bushing. You can get reducer bushings to go from 1/2" to 3/8", 8mm, 1/4", and 6mm. You can also get one that goes from 1/4" to 1/8" for bits that normally fit into a Dremel or Rotozip. Most of us have collections of both sizes, 1/2 and 1/4, and I also have some metric and 3/8 bits.

Dave, Woodhedf that is, I've never seen a lift that would use anything other than just a motor. A plunge router basically has it's own lift. When they first starting building lifts none of the plunges had above table adjustment which was probably the impetus for designing lifts. Many routers now have above table adjustment which makes a lift less desirable to shell money out for. I'm curious how your lift works. No one in my area handles Jessem products so I haven't come across one.


----------



## woodhedf (Jun 2, 2011)

Chuck

My De Walt DW626 half inch plunge router is a few years old and does not have any micro adjustment. The base attaches with a couple of small bolts to the Jessem router lift, and then the bit is plunged to a ballpark setting and then micro adjusted with jessem rise and fall to correct depth of cut. This works very well. The pair were not bought at the same time as a system, the de Walt purchased before the Jessem, but as I already had the router, I just assembled then together without any issues. Probably not ideal, but saved having to purchase an additional router.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

